# Corn hole boards



## BrushstrokesInc. (Jun 15, 2009)

Faux fire lol
Airbrushed the flames.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Brushstrokes said:


> Faux fire lol
> Airbrushed the flames.


Gday BS

Thats awsome i hope i can learn to do flames like that : )

Myself I only started Airbrushing this year i need to find time to practice but i really enjoy it

Can you posts up some more pics of your work ?

Here is two pics of some empty paint tins i painted the skull was for my young son for pencils and pens

And the other one i did one for my Fishing Floats : )


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

Very slick. My cousins and I play all the time and I have been thinking of building a pair. What are you using for a clear coat?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

"Corn hole" must have a different meaning in Delaware than Mass.


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

Come on now, your making it sound perverted. All you do is strip down and run backwards thru a corn field. Good fun


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

The flames look great.They would look great on the tanks of my bike.I have a good friend that makes custom made to order cornhole boards.He had a stroke a few years ago and is now on disability but he is able to work in his shop.He can make any team logo or anything you want on them he makes the holes light up so you can play at night.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't get it. corn hole board? I don't need to know.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Oden said:


> I don't get it. corn hole board? I don't need to know.


Apparently. in th early 2000's someone decide to STOP asking people, "Let's play Bean Bag Toss" and started saying "Let's Cornhole" 


I have NOOO idea why the name got tagged to this game. Maybe some ex-con was trying to be funny. 

But Wikipedia does have it for bean bag toss, and it also has a link for other use: "see Cornhole disambiguation".

there appears to be some internet discussions as to what the original meaning is. The less family-friendly meaning seems to be accredited more often as being older in origin


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

why can't people just leave 'well enuff' alone.
Corn hole , bean bag tossin were both just fine words for what they were.
So now bean bag tossin means the other. I like that actually. Bean bag tossin.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Oden said:


> why can't people just leave 'well enuff' alone.
> Corn hole , bean bag tossin were both just fine words for what they were.
> So now bean bag tossin means the other. I like that actually. Bean bag tossin.


if mud were a brit, he'd say 

"you tosser"

or something to that affect.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

It was just a new way to market an old game.The bags were filled with corn and corn hole was born.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

daArch said:


> "Corn hole" must have a different meaning in Delaware than Mass.


 A wrong ASSumption


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

Now if we can just straighten out what a "mudbone" is.


----------



## bodean614 (May 31, 2011)

Here we play p0rn hole. 1 for the hooter 2 for the cooter. You can picture how the board looks.


----------



## BrushstrokesInc. (Jun 15, 2009)

I was working on a project for a steak shop, they wanted flames on the lower exterior brick walls (going for a HD motorcycle theme). I was practicing on some drywall when my buddy asked for the upgrade on his boards. I used automotive paints and clear to finish the boards. The client paid for the materials/samples, but once I got started and completed about 1/4 of the work, he bounced the start up check... I did not return to complete.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I am cornholyo I need teepee for my bung hole.


----------



## Hog (Apr 4, 2013)

My corn hole project


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

cdaniels said:


> The flames look great.They would look great on the tanks of my bike.I have a good friend that makes custom made to order cornhole boards.He had a stroke a few years ago and is now on disability but he is able to work in his shop.He can make any team logo or anything you want on them he makes the holes light up so you can play at night.


Does he want to take on another job? Sent you a PM.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

So is Bean Bag Toss becoming a popular pastime? Until the last year, I hadn't heard mention of it since I was a wee lad at things like day camp, fairs, and such. And then all of a sudden, these boards are appearing at bar-b-q's and pool parties, usually played by youthful attendants having already played Beer Pong and other games of consumption.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

daArch said:


> So is Bean Bag Toss becoming a popular pastime? Until the last year, I hadn't heard mention of it since I was a wee lad at things like day camp, fairs, and such. And then all of a sudden, these boards are appearing at bar-b-q's and pool parties, usually played by youthful attendants having already played Beer Pong and other games of consumption.


Same as washers. They are college games usually involving beer. Simple games to pass tge time when outside by the grill.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> Same as washers. They are college games usually involving beer. Simple games to pass tge time when outside by the grill.


What happened to horseshoes, or toilet seat toss ?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Paradigmzz said:


> Same as washers. They are college games usually involving beer. Simple games to pass tge time when outside by the grill.


I remember "pitching washers" when I was 7 or 8 years old. Sometimes we 
pitched silver dollars. The big old silver dollars, not the small Susan B. Anthony size.
Dang, Para. Are you old, too?:blink:


----------

